# Cải Tạo Căn Hộ Saigon Pearl - Phong Cách Color Block



## qiconcept (23/12/21)

Hiện nay phong cách Color block trở thành trào lưu thiết kế được yêu thích và đón nhận mạnh mẽ. Đặc biệt là giới trẻ hay người có cá tính, thích sự phá cách. Qua đó tạo không gian sống mới lạ và vui tươi. Kết hợp với màu sáng ấm áp của vật liệu gỗ. Mẫu cải tạo nội thất căn hộ Saigon Pearl này khiến người xem có cảm giác cực kỳ thoải mái nhờ màu xanh mint mát mắt.




*Phong cách thiết kế nội thất Color Block*
Color Block là phong cách thiết kế kết hợp khéo kéo từ hai khối màu trở lên trong cùng một không gian. Các khối màu tương phản phối họa với nhau đem lại hiệu ứng mạnh cho thị giác. Từ đó, sẽ phá đảo không gian tẻ nhạt bằng bảng màu cơ bản thường ngày.
*Không gian nội thất phòng khách với gam xanh mint mát mắt*
KTS lựa chọn phong cách Color Block với gam màu xanh mint nhẹ nhàng, tươi mới. Nền trắng và nội thất màu gỗ tạo điểm nhấn tạo nên không gian bình yên nhưng không nhàm chán. Phòng khách bố trí ghế sofa màu xám hiện đại và bàn gỗ kiểu dáng đơn giản. Với sự sáng tạo và khoa học trong cách bố trí công năng, căn hộ vẫn giữ được sự mềm mại trong từng chi tiết.
















*Nội thất căn bếp chữ L*
Căn bếp căn hộ được thiết kế hệ tủ bếp chữ L bằng gỗ công nghiệp MDF tiện nghi. Tủ bếp trên có màu trắng, phủ Acrylic bóng giúp không gian thêm mát mẻ và sạch sẽ. Hệ tủ dưới màu nâu trầm giúp góc nấu nướng thêm phần ấm cúng. Đặc biệt bố trí thêm đảo bếp nhỏ gọn, như một quầy bar thu nhỏ trong căn hộ.
Không gian ăn uống của hộ căn hộ rộng rãi và thoáng mát với gam xanh mint. Tường phòng ăn được thiết kế mảng xanh đem đến cho chúng ta cảm giác gần gũi với thiên nhiên. Bộ bàn ăn hình chữ nhật với mặt bàn đá Marble sang trọng cùng 4 ghế bọc nỉ êm ái. Giúp kết nối các thành viên trong gia đình và cho gia chủ bữa ăn ngon miệng.




















*Thiết kế tủ giày màu xanh mint ấn tượng, bắt mắt*
Căn hộ bao trùm bởi màu xanh mint tạo ra không khí tươi mát từ cái nhìn đầu tiên. Ngay cửa ra vào sử dụng vách ngăn trang trí đèn led và hình khối lạ mắt. Tủ giày dép tích hợp kệ trưng với cửa màu xanh mint tươi sáng cực kỳ ấn tượng.












*Không gian phòng ngủ Master phong cách Color Block*
Phòng ngủ Master thiết kế đơn giản với nội thất cơ bản, sử dụng màu xanh mint làm chủ đạo. Kết hợp với những màu trắng nhẹ nhàng và màu gỗ tự nhiên mang đến sự thanh thoát, sảng khoái. Không gian ấn tượng hơn khi có thêm điểm nhấn mảng tường hình khối đồng điệu với tab đầu giường được bo tròn.
Giường ngủ còn tích hợp với bench windows và bàn làm việc, tiết kiệm được diện tích phòng. Thiết kế phòng ngủ ít đồ đạc giúp tiết chế được cái "hẹp" của không gian do màu sắc mang lại. Ngoài ra, KTS Qi Concept còn giúp phòng ngủ tươi mát hơn khi trang trí thêm cây xanh.




























*Không gian nội thất phòng ngủ phụ*
Hệ tường đầu giường của phòng ngủ là mảng tường hình khối Color Block màu xanh mint. Không gian cũng được bố trí nội thất đa năng với giường giật cấp tích hợp tủ quần áo, bàn trang điểm tiện dụng.
























*Thiết kế logia căn hộ Saigon Pearl*




























Trên đây là mẫu cải tạo nội thất căn hộ Saigon Pearl với phong cách Hiện đại - Color Block. Mang đến cho bạn không gian sống sinh động, tươi mới với gam màu xanh mát mắt. Nếu bạn là người yêu thích thiên nhiên hoặc không thích những gam màu cơ bản đen trắng. Chắc chắn bạn sẽ phải ngạc nhiên bởi sự thiết kế nội thất phá cách sống động này đấy.
--------------------
*



*


Hotline: *0906 955 699* (CSKH) - 02871029977 (Nhấn 660 - Phòng Sales) 
Địa chỉ: 77 Hoa Lan, Phường 2, Quận Phú Nhuận, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh
Facebook: Nội Thất Qi Concept
Instagram: noithatqiconcept
Youtube: Nội Thất Qi Concept


----------

